# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] VAT201 Return amended - Interest and penalties Charged?

## nichoalscfm

Compliments of the season to you all.

A VAT 201 return was submitted with originally with an amount for Capital Goods and/or services supplied to you.

This was incorrect, a finger error.  :Embarrassment: 

The VAT 201 return was corrected, with the amount now reflecting as "Other goods and / or services supplied to you (not capital goods).

SARS have issued a VAT 217e, with a penalty payable and interest payable for the correct return, even though the amount due had been paid early.

Are there grounds for Objection?

Can anyone assist?

----------


## nkawit

I mixed those two values up for over a year, I paid the VAT. Our auditors audited all the returns and told me to fill in the right fields and said that if you fill in capital goods by mistake SARS may want to do an audit for some or other reason that I forgot.

Edit: I didn't read the OP's post properly.

Yes I would say this is something you can dispute.

----------

nichoalscfm (05-Jan-12)

----------


## Dave A

I would definitely appeal - and it should be successful too.

----------

nichoalscfm (05-Jan-12)

----------

